# Hi I am alex I am going to join Gym in next month



## alex0211 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi friends I am very new in this field. My age is 25
and I am going to join a Gym in next month. before 
this i have never join a Gym this is my first time. 
My height is around 5.8" and weight is around 74
I am going o join Gym just for fitness. becuase I am
already healthy person. please suggest  me how 
to start  exercise( at the initial level how many dips and
set up required) . and also advice me about Diet(is any 
extra diet is required or normal diet will do). please give
 me a proper advice.



....Alex


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 25, 2010)

no habla


----------



## rockhardly (Jun 25, 2010)

Eat alot of this and do alot of this and your good to go.


----------



## noormuscle (Jun 25, 2010)

look for first day do full body exe.

*chest machine 4 sets 12 reps

then lat machine 4 sets 12 reps

bicep dumbell curls sitting 4 sets 12 reps*

*then do leg extensions 4 sets 15 reps* .


*do all these exe. with light weight , i m sure u hv a trainer at ur gym , ask him to guide u.*

aftr doing these exe.s next few days ur body will become somewht stiff , i personally 

liked tht , u will also , but dont stop training , do 1 bodypart a day aftr wards.

MON - BICEPS 
TUES - TRICEPS
WED  -  SHOULDERS
THURS -  BACK 
FRI   -   CHEST 
SAT  - LEGS
SUN - REST 


WHEN I JOINED THE GYM FIRST  , I LIFTED EVERY POSSIBLE WEIGHT IN MY SIGHT 

 , I WAS STUPID BACK THEN , STILL NOT WISE ENOUGH THOSE BUT BETTR NOW.

AS FOR DIET EAT 15 EGG WHITES A DAY SPLIT IN THREE MEALS , B-COMPLEX TAB ,

 1 TBS HONEY , SPINACH OR ANY GREEN VEG. , CHEEZE 3 OZ . ,

250 G OF CHICKEN ANY STYLE 

LOTS OF RICE AND ATLEAST 3 POTATOES 

*YOU CAN EAT ANYTHING AFTER THIS , ANYTHING YOU WANT , BUT THIS FIRST*

EVERYDAY 

DO THIS FOR ONE MONTH 

THEN AFTR 1 MONTH , I WILL TELL U MORE , *BUT DO THIS FIRST.

K , GOOD LUCK .
*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome to *IronMagazine*, Alex.

You may want to take a look at the following beginner's information. Excellent reading!

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html*


----------



## noormuscle (Jun 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Welcome to *IronMagazine*, Alex.
> 
> You may want to take a look at the following beginner's information. Excellent reading!
> 
> *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html*




*WOW , ALL INFO , WISH I WAS AT THIS FORUM , WHEN I STARTED GYMING*

*WLDNT HV WAISTED MONEY FOR BUYING ALL THOSE BB BOOKS *

*NEVER THE LESS GR8T INFO FOR STARTER & EVERYONE* ,* REAL GOOD*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2010)

^If you like that info then you might be interested in purchasing an Elite membership. Check it out:

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/45101-upgrade-your-account-gain-many-benefits.html*

Anybody says I'm spamming? _I'll kill ya._


----------



## noormuscle (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks 
i m low on $$$$$$$ nowdays

i totally believe u , its my first forum account , *i dont think its a spam*

thanks to *moderator* for the invite


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2010)

^Enjoy the site and please tell your friends to visit, too.


----------



## rockhardly (Jun 28, 2010)

noormuscle said:


> look for first day do full body exe.
> 
> *chest machine 4 sets 12 reps
> 
> ...




You posts are annoying!  Knock off the colorful and bold bullshit, already.   Oh, and that advice sucks balls!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 28, 2010)

^Care to provide the OP with some advice then?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 28, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Care to provide the OP with some advice then?



Why? It's highly doubtful that the "OP" is a real person and not a computer program (bot) Look at the post, it's borderline nonsense.


----------



## rockhardly (Jun 28, 2010)

Sure. 

If you wanna bulk, track your diet for a week or two and figure your daily intake.  This is your maintenance.  Add 300 to 500 cals and this is your bulking intake (can be adjusted as required).  Make sure you have around 1.5g/# lbm of protein, 0.5g/# lbm of good fats, and the rest in carbs.

For your workout, you should start with a full body routine 3x a week.  It should consist of only compounds.  Start with very light weight to condition tendons and ligaments and to learn proper lifting technique (do research and ask advice from experienced lifters).  At this stage do not develop bad habbits or poor lifting technique as it will impede future developement and/or cause injury.  Once you have got this down, start adding weight to the bar and increase slowly for the next few weeks.  When you feel the time is right, add weight that truelly begins to challenge you.  When you get to this point a program like below may be considered.

Monday:
Back squats-3x8
Bench-3x8
Bent DB rows-80#-3x8	
Chins-3x8

Wednesday
Power cleans-3x8
Dead Lifts-3x8
Incline DB Press-3x8
Arnold Press-110#-3x8

Friday:
Front Squats-3x8
Good Mornings-3x8
Pullups-3x8
BB Rows-3x8

After you advance your training skills/recover ability/knowledge, you can then start working out a periodized program and start manipulating sets, reps, and intensities.

Keep in mind, the key at this stage is to build a solid fouindation (musclular, connective tissue, technique, etc) that will help you achieve your log term goals.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 28, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> Sure.
> 
> If you wanna bulk, track your diet for a week or two and figure your daily intake.  This is your maintenance.  Add 300 to 500 cals and this is your bulking intake (can be adjusted as required).  Make sure you have around 1.5g/# lbm of protein, 0.5g/# lbm of good fats, and the rest in carbs.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't of wasted your time bro, it's not a real person. Look at the profile.

*About Me*
Biography 
sdsd 
Interests 
sdsds

*Contact Info*
Home Page 
http://www.healthpharmarx.com


----------



## kpwrestler4 (Jun 28, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Why? It's highly doubtful that the "OP" is a real person and not a computer program (bot) Look at the post, it's borderline nonsense.




He could be foreign and not know English very well. You never know.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 28, 2010)

kpwrestler4 said:


> He could be foreign and not know English very well. You never know.



Come on, read the post. Says he is new to working out yet his home page is some crappy spam link  http://www.healthpharmarx.com. Computer programs generally have the broken english and use alot of smiles, and generally make little sense. His Biography & Interests are typical computer program nonsense, *sdsds* tell what language that is. Even his height/weight are nonsense for a 25 yr old 5.8"/74. At least you're young and probably not familiar with these programs, but believe me this is not a real person, but a very crappy computer program.


----------



## rockhardly (Jun 29, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I wouldn't of wasted your time bro, it's not a real person. Look at the profile.
> 
> *About Me*
> Biography
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2010)

alex0211 said:


> Hi friends I am very new in this field. My age is 25
> and I am going to join a Gym in next month. before
> this i have never join a Gym this is my first time.
> My height is around 5.8" and weight is around 74
> ...



PushAndPull,

Thanks. I never would have recognized it as a bot.



PushAndPull said:


> Why? It's highly doubtful that the "OP" is a real person and not a computer program (bot) Look at the post, it's borderline nonsense.



I just assumed it was someone who spoke another language.



PushAndPull said:


> I wouldn't of wasted your time bro, it's not a real person. Look at the profile.
> 
> *About Me*
> Biography
> ...



The URL is damning. You're obviously correct in your assessment. Again, my apologies to you and to *rockhardly*.



PushAndPull said:


> *At least you're young* and probably not familiar with these programs, but believe me this is not a real person, but a very crappy computer program.



Caught this old coot, too.



rockhardly said:


>


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 29, 2010)

It's all good Curt


----------



## buckyounghuntin (Jun 30, 2010)

*home workout*

Alex, Have you looked into P90X?
I have had great results doing this. Save $75 a month for a gym menbership
Also great diets avalible.
Let me know if you have any questions.

Scott


----------



## buckyounghuntin (Jun 30, 2010)

NeilPearson...
I am just giving him a home option to workout.
That link is a trailer for P90X, that is it.
Nothing more!
Sorry if you think that is wrong!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 30, 2010)

buckyounghuntin said:


> NeilPearson...
> I am just giving him a home option to workout.
> That link is a trailer for P90X, that is it.
> Nothing more!
> Sorry if you think that is wrong!



It's not just a trailer for P90x it's spam from ScottGloede, which looking at your signature from the other post "Scott" is you. Besides are you really so fucking stupid to be spamming a bot?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 30, 2010)

Somebody should close/delete this thread.


----------



## buckyounghuntin (Jun 30, 2010)

Alex, I have removed the link. I guess I have offended some people by posting it.
If you have any question about the P90X home workout, please contact me.
Sorry guysfor posting the link!
Scott


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 30, 2010)

If you are interested in P90X, don't pay for it.  You can install a free torrent program like uTorrent which will allow you to download P90X for free.

Just install uTorrent and then google "P90X torrent"... follow the links and download the torrent


----------



## buckyounghuntin (Jun 30, 2010)

*lol*

If you want to steal! 
Yes you can do this!
Come one, you guys a really recommending to steal software!!!! WOW!!!!

here are a couple other things you get with p90x
P90X 3-Phase Nutrition Plan designed to help you lose fat while maintaining high energy levels. 
P90X Fitness Guide packed with valuable fitness information to help you get the most out of your program.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 30, 2010)

buckyounghuntin said:


> If you want to steal!
> Yes you can do this!
> Come one, you guys a really recommending to steal software!!!! WOW!!!!
> 
> ...



If you come here spamming your product then yes, I will recommend to people they steal it.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 30, 2010)

buckyounghuntin said:


> If you want to steal!
> Yes you can do this!
> Come one, you guys a really recommending to steal software!!!! WOW!!!!
> 
> ...



Funny you should be talking about stealing. I think by you spamming the board and not paying like the other sponsers, you're the thief. On top of it all, you're a complete fucking idiot for continually trying to spam a bot.


----------



## buckyounghuntin (Jun 30, 2010)

Guys, the link is removed!!!! 
I was trying to give him some options, like I said before.
Sorry if this upset you guy this much!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 30, 2010)

buckyounghuntin said:


> Guys, the link is removed!!!!
> I was trying to give him some options, like I said before.
> Sorry if this upset you guy this much!



That's a lie, which makes you a liar. You were trying to push your product without paying, which makes you a theif. You continued to try and push your crappy product to a bot, which makes you dumbass.
So you're a lying thieving dumbass.


----------



## buckyounghuntin (Jun 30, 2010)

*PushAndPull*

If that is what you think, you are an IDIOT!
I got my hand slapped and tried to make things right here.
It is your opinion that it is a crap product!
By the way, I would really like to know why you think this is a crap product.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 30, 2010)

buckyounghuntin said:


> If that is what you think, you are an IDIOT!
> I got my hand slapped and tried to make things right here.
> It is your opinion that it is a crap product!
> By the way, I would really like to know why you think this is a crap product.



Why would you want to know my opinion if you think i'm an IDIOT. I know why because you're a lying thieving dumbass that tries to illegally spam bots  Here's my opinion, fuck you, and that's all I got for you.


----------



## buckyounghuntin (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL....nice one!


----------



## Phineas (Jun 30, 2010)

P90X is for pussies who are too lazy and stupid to conduct research and construct their own programs tailored to themselves.

It's sold, just like all other fitness trends, as a quick solution.

"Get ripped in just "x" minutes a day!"

Fuck off. Be a real man, and get fucking squatting you pussies.


----------



## buckyounghuntin (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome, we have another 12 year old replying!!


----------



## Phineas (Jun 30, 2010)

buckyounghuntin said:


> If that is what you think, you are an IDIOT!
> I got my hand slapped and tried to make things right here.
> It is your opinion that it is a crap product!
> By the way, I would really like to know why you think this is a crap product.



Well, for starters, I think fact that you resort to marketing subliminally through internet forums says something about the product's validity.


----------



## Phineas (Jun 30, 2010)

buckyounghuntin said:


> Awesome, we have another 12 year old replying!!



Sounds like you have nothing good to say.

Why don't you defend your product? You're not very good at promoting if your response to critique is "UMMM SHUT UP! YOU'RE 12!!" 

Very mature. Who's the 12 year old here?


----------



## buckyounghuntin (Jun 30, 2010)

This post was suppose to be for Alex.
If you guys don't like the product or can't do it, that is fine.
I don't have to defend P90X, believe me, the product speak for itself.
I am sure if you know what it is, you know it speaks for itself too.


----------



## Phineas (Jun 30, 2010)

buckyounghuntin said:


> This post was suppose to be for Alex.
> If you guys don't like the product or can't do it, that is fine.
> I don't have to defend P90X, believe me, the product speak for itself.
> I am sure if you know what it is, you know it speaks for itself too.



(1.) "Alex" is a spammer. He/it isn't actually looking for training advice.

(2.) I do know what P90X is, and I think it's a waste of time and money.

My rule of thumb: if it as an "x" in it, they're probably trying to use phonetic jazz to spice up the product and compensate for the fact that it's really nothing spectacular.

Men love anything with the letter "x" in it. It sounds "x-treme".


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 30, 2010)

buckyounghuntin said:


> If that is what you think, you are an IDIOT!
> I got my hand slapped and tried to make things right here.
> It is your opinion that it is a crap product!
> By the way, I would really like to know why you think this is a crap product.



He calls you a lying, thieving dumbass and you are upset that he called it a crap product.... but you have no affiliation to this product.  You were just offering advice.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 30, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> It's all good Curt



Thanks.



PushAndPull said:


> Somebody should close/delete this thread.



Concur.



NeilPearson said:


> If you come here spamming your product then yes, I will recommend to people they steal it.







PushAndPull said:


> Funny you should be talking about stealing. I think by you spamming the board and not paying like the other sponsers, you're the thief. On top of it all, *you're a complete fucking idiot* for continually trying to spam *a bot.*



Hey! I _resemble _that remark! 



PushAndPull said:


> That's a lie, *which makes you a liar.* You were trying to push your product without paying, *which makes you a theif. *You continued to try and push your crappy product to a bot, *which makes you dumbass.*
> *So you're a lying thieving dumbass.*



Classic. 

byh, best amend your sales approach pronto. 

Thank you for removing the link. Good luck making it out of here alive.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 1, 2010)

Curt, you are by far the most diplomatic member of IM, lol. 

And, then there's DOMS....


----------



## alexwright1971 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Always start with small sets*

Always get warm up then slowly started with small set.


Alex Wright


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 19, 2012)

its called research...try it.


----------

